# What are some good YouTube channels about classical music you recommend?



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

I recently discovered Nahre Sol, a channel by a classical music composer, and I found her videos to be interesting and enlightening.

Here is one of her video, which is about the composer Scriabin.





I'm wondering is there other channels like her that do excellent videos about classical music. The channel can be about analysis, recording review, music theory, context about works/figures, etc. Any channel that have good classical music content are fine.

Hopefully, me and other users can discover new YouTube channels from other members, that deepen or broaden our appreciation and knowledge about classical music.


----------



## golfer72 (Jan 27, 2018)

Conrad2 said:


> I recently discovered Nahre Sol, a channel by a classical music composer, and I found her videos to be interesting and enlightening.
> 
> Here is one of her video, which is about the composer Scriabin.
> 
> ...


Interesting video. ill have to check out her others


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Rattle's Leaving Home series on modern music is one of my favorites. It's in seven parts of about 51 minutes each.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

*Orchestra of the Age of Enlightenment*, it's a channel that is not about the orchestra but about .... you find out:

https://www.youtube.com/c/OrchestraoftheAgeofEnlightenment/videos


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

My favorite YouTube channels are:

*incipitsify*

*Score Follower*

*OperaVision*

*Netherlands Bach Society*

*Jazz at Lincoln Center*

*Bachstiftung*

*Musica Medievale*


----------



## EnescuCvartet (Dec 16, 2016)

I am not sure if they have channels on YouTube, but I like watching masterclasses. Some in particular are Benjamin Zander, András Schiff, Fischer-Dieskau and Thomas Quasthoff. I think Heifetz has some on the 'tube as well, classics, but his are also on either Netflix or the Criterion Channel, I can't recall which.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

golfer72 said:


> Interesting video. ill have to check out her others


I also like how she adapted the birthday song through her interpretation of different composers. It help me to better distinct the different styles of different composers. She did a complication video of it. For me, it was interesting.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

I was just watching a video of Nahre Sol few minutes ago. She's truly talented and open minded.
The one I watch more frequently the channel of David Bruce, another classical composer who likes to hear a lot of other music, who talks about a lot of interesting things.






I can think also of Inside the Score and 12Tone, altough the latter is not strictly about classical music.
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC4ihNhN8iN9QPg2XTxiiPJw
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCTUtqcDkzw7bisadh6AOx5w


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm a big fan of Canadian composer, Samuel Andreyev's channel.

He has interviews, educational vids, analysis vids and more.






Here's a video he did in response to a video composer David Bruce (mentioned above by Norman Bates) did.


----------



## Dulova Harps On (Nov 2, 2018)

I have hundreds that i source quite a bit:

https://www.youtube.com/user/davidhertzberg

The Piano Files (outstanding channel!) : 
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfQuN788xfGGoZ9xEctZfcQ/search

olla-vogala : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8pztlxOONYyw8q46CKHY-A

cmaj7 : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCvtY3MPYXQp9aZBt0gQD7-w

ADGO : https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCekpmiQK3UE-SsNAhVdZf_w
all great channels.

Also i would add fyrexianoff, all of the collectionCB channels: https://www.youtube.com/user/collectionCB2/channels

I also enjoy the following channels:

noochinator : https://www.youtube.com/user/noochinator/videos

noochinator2 : Large collection of episodes of radio show "A Musical Offering" hosted by David Dubal on this channel amongst other great stuff.https://www.youtube.com/user/noochinator2/videos

L'armata armonica: Outstanding channel! Spanish and Latin American musical heritage -and its interpreters.
https://www.youtube.com/user/MaxEstrecha/videos

Medtnaculus :
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5g...J6SU04Q/videos

On The Top of Damavand for ever: Great channel!
https://www.youtube.com/user/PrincePhilippe1/videos

gullivior:
https://www.youtube.com/user/gullivior/videos

WatchBlueSkies: https://www.youtube.com/user/WatchBlueSkies/videos

pianotreasures:
https://www.youtube.com/user/pianotreasures/videos

https://www.youtube.com/user/2ndviolinist

Archive Of Recorded Church Music :

https://www.youtube.com/c/ArchiveofRecordedChurchMusic/videos?view=0&sort=dd&shelf_id=0

https://www.youtube.com/user/Bachstiftung


----------



## consuono (Mar 27, 2020)

https://youtube.com/user/gerubach/videos

https://youtube.com/user/Bachvereniging

https://youtube.com/channel/UC8pztlxOONYyw8q46CKHY-A/videos

https://youtube.com/channel/UC2q7OXP-mPxHzJerA9tXe7Q

And if you're interested in the cello,

https://youtube.com/user/CelloBelloVideos


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

SanAntone said:


> *Netherlands Bach Society*


wonderful











consuono said:


> https://youtube.com/user/gerubach/videos


I don't like this one; the videos hurt my eyes, with their endless scrolling.


----------



## valkyrie (Apr 22, 2021)

*Mozart "Queen of the Night" for violin solo*

Hi Conrad2,

Some days ago I discovered a violinist on youtube who writes virtuosic arrangements by making "goodies out of oldies" It's the aria of the Queen of the night from Mozart's opera "The Magic Flute" for vioin solo. Here is the link:











I'm really curious to know what you think about this arrangement! The violinist is highly skilled to my opinion what's definitely contributing to the great performance.


----------



## Conrad2 (Jan 24, 2021)

valkyrie said:


> Hi Conrad2,
> 
> Some days ago I discovered a violinist on youtube who writes virtuosic arrangements by making "goodies out of oldies" It's the aria of the Queen of the night from Mozart's opera "The Magic Flute" for vioin solo. Here is the link:
> 
> ...


Opera is usually not my cup of tea, but after listening to the violin solo, her interpretation of the piece, in my novice ears, is interesting as it sounds assertive (for a lack of a better word). I think it's difficult to arrange the sound of a full orchestra and the singer into a single instrument, so I applaud her effort. Yet, I prefer the original opera version as it seems more "alive" to me. But everyone has their own preference. I do think she is a good violin player and definitely skilled.

By the way, welcome to the forum. Hope you stick around.


----------



## Machiavel (Apr 12, 2010)

Collection CB https://www.youtube.com/user/collectionCB/videos
https://www.youtube.com/user/collectionCB2/videos 
https://www.youtube.com/user/collectionCB3/videos
https://www.youtube.com/c/collectionCB4/videos
https://www.youtube.com/c/collectionCB5/videos

5 channels of audio works from tonal composers from 20th to 21th century. IF you dont know what to listen to he surely has many many composers you have never ever known the existence or heard off

His main is Corentin Boissier, french composer.

I second Samuel Andreyev, Canadian composer, his music is interesting and he has some nice analysis of various works and even a1 hour and half podcast with Brian ferneyhough and another an interview with a avant garde composer or is he?


----------



## perempe (Feb 27, 2014)

Vincent Sheehan - few views, but great channel


----------

